# Concepated baby leads to red behind



## ThePartyAnimal95 (May 6, 2011)

Hey everyone so i was hecking all my babys and found out that one had a big clump of poop on its but so i took a napkin and wiped it of kinda pulling buti acidently tore open like the anus or something and it is very red and big i give them oats, pellets and lots of hay is he conepated will he live?


----------



## terri9630 (May 6, 2011)

I had one that had a build up of poo stuck to it and blocked the anus.  I just cleaned it with warm water and she was just fine.  Just keep an eye on it and if it gets blocked up again use a soft cloth and warm water to clean.  If you did cut/tear the skin it should heal, just keep an eye on it for infection.


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (May 6, 2011)

Ok thankyou very much its one of the best in the litter and should i put anything on it?


----------



## hoodat (May 6, 2011)

You could try a gentle antiseptic like betadine (any drug store) but the chances are the bun will just lick it off.


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (May 6, 2011)

Ok so just let it heal on its own and use a warm cloth rather than a napkin nex time and what would infection look like?


----------



## terri9630 (May 6, 2011)

On my bun the poo was really stuck/matted in the hair and stuck to the skin so I soaked the rear in warm water for a few minutes then gently wiped with a warm damp/wet cloth.  Napkins are rough and will rub the skin raw and if the poo is stuck in the hair it will pull it out and cause irritation.  It's like using a napkin to blow your nose instead of a kleenex.  

If it gets infected it will probally be swollen and hot to the touch and very sore.  The bun will probally keep it clean but it won't hurt to look at it.  How old is the baby?


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (May 6, 2011)

The baby will be 4 weeks on saturday do you think its ok because it looks riped and big but not beelding just red


----------



## terri9630 (May 6, 2011)

ThePartyAnimal95 said:
			
		

> The baby will be 4 weeks on saturday do you think its ok because it looks riped and big but not beelding just red


Can you post a picture?


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (May 6, 2011)

Ill post one tommorow when i can take one i have to get to bed now thansk for all you help! Ill be suer to put one on later!


----------

